# game involving furries you should check out :D



## cloudwuskyfluffs (Dec 8, 2010)

http://magrathean.ca/ the demos let you play through the first half of the game and if you do end up wanting to get it its only $10 interesting game i think at least, the voice acting isnt super and it looks like half life 1 graphics but its a neat game overall


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2010)

It looks........ wierd to me.

I prefer vivisector. c:


----------



## cloudwuskyfluffs (Dec 8, 2010)

it cant hurt to try it though, its fun once you get into it =o


----------



## Oovie (Dec 8, 2010)

Hehe, yeah the voice acting is pretty bad. The computer voicer is reading hard from that script of his when he says "a galaxy research station". It was funny though, I've never heard a computer have to think on what it was about to say.


----------



## Lapdog (Dec 8, 2010)

You seriously didn't make an account to advertise this did you?
Game looks bad too.


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 8, 2010)

Erm, how do I say this...



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 9, 2010)

Why have this when there are legions of far, far more worthwhile Source modifications?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 9, 2010)

Why is it using ideas, UI imitations, and more from system shock 2 and making them BAD? These fuckers better step off now.


----------



## Shay Feral (Dec 9, 2010)

Just take Grand Theft Auto, or Fallout 3/ New Vegas and replace all the human models with furry models... Cook overnight on 350 degrees and in the morning you will have a furry video game :3


----------



## cloudwuskyfluffs (Dec 9, 2010)

just because it looks like hl1 or so doesn't mean its a bad game, maybe if people like you would give games from independent developers a chance you might find a game you actually enjoy instead of just always getting a game from a mainstream developer which end up sucking half the time


----------



## cloudwuskyfluffs (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe giving it a try instead of being an ass about it, its a hell of alot better than what you can achieve


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2010)

cloudwuskyfluffs said:


> maybe giving it a try instead of being an ass about it, its a hell of alot better than what you can achieve


 no...its still a gawd damn horrible game


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 9, 2010)

Honestly, those are some really, REALLY horribly done textures. It's like someone just jumped onto cgtextures.com, yanked a bunch of images and put tons of Photoshop filters on it. The models look okay, until-- http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstudio/5217671682/ . Character is totally generic furry character, and textured NOTHING like the rest of the game. In fact, it's done WORSE. Flat, vibrant colours on a model that doesn't match with it. If anything, make it all fucking CONSISTENT. That head sticks out like a fucking sore thumb. If that character were in a multiplayer arena match, snipers would be having a field day with making headshots.

EDIT: What the hell is with furries trying to put anthros in games to make them look more "badass"? Why not just stick with fun, cartoony platformers?


----------



## Vitek (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks alright except for that part with the generic furry head. Honestly, it looks like it has the makings of a good game, but that is just gonna bug me. I'm not that picky on graphics, I still plat Morrowind and the first Neverwinter Nights, but that head makes it impossible to take the game seriously.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

cloudwuskyfluffs said:


> maybe giving it a try instead of being an ass about it, its a hell of alot better than what you can achieve


 
BRB, programming full video game. That has a reson to look like crap.

It's a game for Atari 2600.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstudio/5217671682/



That looks more like an SL screenshit


I mistyped screenshot but I think that's actually accurate


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 16, 2011)

this "game" looks terrible.
im almost positive its full of furries RPing too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2011)

And Castlevania: Circle of the Moon is _still _the best furry game ever made.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 16, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> And Castlevania: Circle of the Moon is _still _the best furry game ever made.


It still surprises me how fast the were-wolves strike you, not that they're hard to kill. 


Anyway the game looks like SL furrys in a poor System Shock knockoff.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 17, 2011)

cloudwuskyfluffs said:


> maybe giving it a try instead of being an ass about it, its a hell of alot better than what you can achieve


 
Did you honestly just go there?


----------



## Chak (Jan 17, 2011)

eeeeeh, If the game was a couple Megs rather then 2 gigs, then I might have considered downloading it <:I


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait. This hunk of junk is over a gig?


WHY


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2011)

At first, I thought this was an SL thing, because the character models are like something pulled straight from it - Weird, puffy features with flat/no textures and simple shading. Then I saw that it was 2GB in size and realized that whatever engine this game runs on, it probably isn't SL. Then, I saw that there were other characters, and that weapon models are ridiculously oversized and don't fit properly, and then there's again the models, which I'm guessing are supposed to look badass, but look like someone tried to start out Sonic-style with the eyes/head and got confused halfway through. The whole thing kind of looks like something you'd make with 3DRAD.

I mean, look, I can appreciate that graphics (and voice acting) aren't everything, but the fact that they in no way mesh with the art direction for the environments really destroys any semblance of immersion and suspension of disbelief. Hell, in that last link I used, there's a wolf(?) in some kind of power armour, but he's just kind of staring off into space, grinning like a doofus. You can also see what I mean by strange, puffy features if you look at the hands/paws - Looks like he's got some kind of swelling going on, and I can't imagine he can hold a gun. Speaking of which, how does this work? Or THIS? Also, I notice that the character is left-handed, but if you go into first-person view, they're shown as being held by the right. If you want people to take you seriously, you're going to have to start addressing these issues instead of yelling at them for picking on your game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Games involving furries are usually shit tier JRPGs and obviously those fucking Sonic games.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 23, 2011)

Runefox said:


> At first, I thought this was an SL thing, because the character models are like something pulled straight from it - Weird, puffy features with flat/no textures and simple shading. Then I saw that it was 2GB in size and realized that whatever engine this game runs on, it probably isn't SL. Then, I saw that there were other characters, and that weapon models are ridiculously oversized and don't fit properly, and then there's again the models, which I'm guessing are supposed to look badass, but look like someone tried to start out Sonic-style with the eyes/head and got confused halfway through. The whole thing kind of looks like something you'd make with 3DRAD.
> 
> I mean, look, I can appreciate that graphics (and voice acting) aren't everything, but the fact that they in no way mesh with the art direction for the environments really destroys any semblance of immersion and suspension of disbelief. Hell, in that last link I used, there's a wolf(?) in some kind of power armour, but he's just kind of staring off into space, grinning like a doofus. You can also see what I mean by strange, puffy features if you look at the hands/paws - Looks like he's got some kind of swelling going on, and I can't imagine he can hold a gun. Speaking of which, how does this work? Or THIS? Also, I notice that the character is left-handed, but if you go into first-person view, they're shown as being held by the right. If you want people to take you seriously, you're going to have to start addressing these issues instead of yelling at them for picking on your game.


 
My game = 4 KB
That monstronsity = 2 GB

Memory Eater has:
SL like graphics
Poor design in general.
Likely poor physics.
Most likely has controls like "7 = jump"

My Program/Most 2600 games:
Arcade style gameplay.
Decent graphics considering limits.
One button. One joystick.

PC Games in General:
Good.

Edit: upon further inspection, Team Fortress 2 is about 2 Gigs, And judging by the health bar, It's built on TF2's Source build.

Edit 2:Confirmed. The shotgun model is from either Counter Strike Source, or Day of Defeat Source. .MDL files can be shared between Source Games


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 23, 2011)

The only cool thing about this is the character Fox Diller, and not in-game but rather in some commissioned(?) art.

...the picture I speak of is here: (link)


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 23, 2011)

Wtf is this shit?
Please. Please. learn to make a godamn game.
THEN comeback.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 23, 2011)

It's on an engine called "NeoAxis". Nothing about this looks or feels source. Maybe some ripped models but that might be all.

The trailers show actual gameplay, with some editing after-effects. Honestly, the game could put me to sleep fast. Cue bad-ass shooter music but have little to no action happen--oh wait he bumped a stack of crates and they fell over.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> oh wait he bumped a stack of crates and they fell over.



Having crates fall over is the cornerstone of every FPS.


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm more worried with knowing whether the OP is actually a developer for this game or if you people are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2011)

cloudwuskyfluffs said:


> maybe giving it a try instead of being an ass about it, its a hell of alot better than what you can achieve


 
And this is the stupidest argument possible. "It must be good because you can't do anything better!"

As long as you think this, Cloudwusky, I forbid you from expressing a negative opinion on anything unless you show proof of you doing it better. This includes movies, games, music, art, etc.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 28, 2011)

Those character textures and models make it look like this game was developed on Second Life.

And that's not good. At all.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

Also the guns are not too big, You can never have a gun thats too big. I mean ask any 12 year old CoD player who threatens to skullfuck everybodys mom.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember when I used to be afraid of constructive criticism too. We all are or were, no kid likes to be told his art sucks. The thing is, when I sucked it up and improved my stuff, the end result turned out to be... better!  You're right that the effort to make something, even modding an existing game, is large, but this is a learning experience. Next time try something besides a dreary gray FPS.


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 30, 2011)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> EDIT: What the hell is with furries trying to put anthros in games to make them look more "badass"? Why not just stick with fun, cartoony platformers?


 
THIS.
(And I'm sorta helping make a game like the one you were describing...>_>;; (Hope I don't get kicked off the team for that...))

In response to the OP, I haven't played much FPS games (I don't like 'em), but judging by everyone's posts, and that one shot, um...I wouldn't want to play this game. Sorry, but no.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 30, 2011)

I couldn't get past _"Holy SHIT, this looks like a Second Life  screenshot."_

Why is it even called "Incognito"? 
I don't see any mention of stealth elements. 

Also, why so people think that throwing furries into any setting, even when they look extremely unfitting and awkward in it, will automatically be "good" or "interesting" to the furfags?
People need to stop with gimmicks, and first and foremost worry about how everything fits together, when designing their visuals for shit like this.


----------

